# Looking at Brushing Boots



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

For fronts and hinds

I have a few choices in mind. Black is preferred. 

Nunn Finer Single Touch Brushing Boots < Splint and Brushing Boots < Horse Boots|Dover Saddlery.

Sport Boots - Front Boots from SmartPak Equine

Woof Wear Sport Brushing Boots - Front Boots from SmartPak Equine

Thanks


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have Woofs (front for flat, all 4 for jumping). I really like them (those velcro system is very nice), but like with all neoprene boots they look already pretty wear out (I use them for couple years already). I've heard Nunn Finer ones are very nice too (but they are more pricey).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay  Thanks


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I like both Woof & Nunn Finer, but Nunn Finer is a little higher quality, in my experience. 

I've had Woofs that rip & fray over time, and none of my Nunn Finer have done anything remotely close to that. Worth the money!

I would avoid the fleece just because they get so dirty so easily and hold a lot of water/take a while to dry.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^ Yes, I second "no fleece". It also adds up heat to the legs, which is not healthy IMO. 

I wonder how good the leather boots are. I've never tried those.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Nunn Finers!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay  Yeah I was looking at fleece  Guess that's a big no haha

I'm looking at the Nunn Finers double lock brushing boots.. anyone have experience with those?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have those. They are great. I used to use them for everyday use, but then got a cheaper pair that I could use so that those don't go to waste. They're great! My horse events at Novice level and she runs XC in those in front and behind!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ive never had experience with nunn finer, but woof boots are GREAT ! ive had my current pair for 5 years and they are still nice enough to show in.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

eventerdrew said:


> I have those. They are great. I used to use them for everyday use, but then got a cheaper pair that I could use so that those don't go to waste. They're great! My horse events at Novice level and she runs XC in those in front and behind!


 Sweet! 

I've found a pair for around $50 so I think I might go for it! Better than being bare as he's still figuring out his feet under saddle


----------

